# Destin Bridge



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

HEy, WAY TO GO. Looks like the two of you had a good experience out there. That red is a beauty!


----------



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

It was a good day. Fishing is either hot or cold there. Live bait and circle hooks, sit back and wait for the rod to bend over. Yell at the boy to come reel him in. Good times!!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

How big is the red?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice mixed box! congrats on a good day


----------



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

Just under 27 inches of course!!


----------



## Tall-TinesAR (Aug 13, 2009)

nice mix box

a little variety

did you eatthat catfish? if you did, how was it?


----------



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

That Gaftop Sail Catfish was really delicious. My dad had told me you could eat them, so I tried it and it was really good.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I dont eat them much because I hate cleaning them (slime and huge ribs etc) but fried gaff top is top notch fish. nothing like blue cats.


----------



## Tall-TinesAR (Aug 13, 2009)

how did you clean em 

me and catfish have always had are differences, i stepped on one and it went right through my foot and crok! ouch!

how did you cook em


----------



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

First I make cut on both sides of the top of the catsfish. I have a two by four with a nail drove all the way through it. I then push the catfish down on top of the nail which may or may not come out of the top of his head. This is just for holding him there. I then grabbed the skin with a pair of pliers and pulled then sking right off. After that I just fillet them meat off the bone. Two very nice fillets came off the above cat. It is not that bad once you clean a few. I cleaned 130lbs of catfish last Saturday and it took me 3 1/2 hours to do them all by myself.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that's a big red...


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep that's a real redfish there! That is a definite pig... Thanks for the report!


----------



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

We released one three times bigger than this one. This one was 10.2 lbs. The one we released was about 31lbs. We also caught a spanish.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

another BIG redfish


----------

